# Nervous Basic



## TonyD1 (Dec 5, 2008)

So i am proud to announce that i will finally be applying to AMR santa barbara. I have little time actually spent shadowing on the rig, as most of my EMT hours have been spent in the hospital, and i am quite nervous as what to expect on the road. Any tips for applying with this company? Hiring process info? etc.....


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi,

Everyone has been in your spot before, little time on the streets.... we all had to start somewhere   Just relax, and be yourself. You are not going to know everything, heck medics that have been on the streets for 10+ years do not know everything! Let the company know that you are always willing to learn and to better yourself.

Everything will go fine, just relax and be yourself. Keep in mind that we all have been in your shoes before.

Good luck and Take Care,


----------



## RailFan77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Best thing to remember.  No matter how long you do EMS, whether it's for one day or for 30 years, you will always learn something new.  Also, just because you have always something one way or your partner has always done it one way, doesn't mean it's the best.  Work as a team and it will be a great experience.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 6, 2008)

For the first few calls keep your eyes and ears open and your mouth shut. Try to anticipate what is needed and do it. If you aren't sure.. ask.. and it helps if you can cook, or order pizza well.


----------



## csly27 (Dec 7, 2008)

lol thats funny that you mention cooking. I am going on my ride along in the next week or so, someone else that is in my class went on his ride along and he had to cook. well i am a little nervouse about that you see, I cant cook, lol. not to mention nervouse about it in general.


----------



## TonyD1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. It does help to know that people are in my position too. Does AMR usually have new hires do ride-alongs just to see how the flow of operations goes? I did a ride along with them back before i got my NREMT but that wasn't really pertaining to actually working with the company.


----------



## wbroemts (Dec 12, 2008)

Normally every private ems company will have a period of time that you have to due some third rides as well as some fto rides.  You will do fine though because we have all been there.  I was very overwhelmed when I did my first ride.  They won't just through you to the wolves so.


----------



## dmawhorter (May 4, 2014)

It takes time, just remember what you have learned throughout your training and apply those skills, listen to the senior guys and never stop learning.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 4, 2014)

dmawhorter said:


> It takes time, just remember what you have learned throughout your training and apply those skills, listen to the senior guys and never stop learning.




You may want to look at the time and date stamp of the threads you post in. This one is over 5 years old.


----------



## Stamey95 (May 25, 2014)

Still a good bit of advice for all us new basics that stalk the site  Thanks!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2014)

I was going to say I don't recognize any of these SNs haha.


----------

